# New NodakOutdoors Sponsor - Northern Skies & Squawk Box



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Northern Skies Outfitters.

http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/

Northern Skies outfits spring snow geese in MO, NE, and SD - and they have built the *Squawk Box*. This is a custom, high quality electronic caller that was built with the serious snow goose hunter in mind. Check them out if you're in the market.

Please help them feel welcome at Nodak Outdoors.

:welcome:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

welcome and thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Last spring I had the opportunity to hunt with Northern Skies and let me tell you "They know how to kill birds". They are not only good ethical hunters, but they also seem to be pretty good guys as well. The Squawk Box is definitely the real deal and its functionality is flawless. It sounds great and does bring the birds in close and on the deck. I have been chasing snows for many many years now and I can truly admit I have never seen adults finish on a regular basis, flock after flock as they do in the spread of the Northern Skies crew. Keep up the good work boys and I am looking forward to next year already.


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the sponsorship. 
I stopped at your booth at Game Fair and took a look at the Squawk Box. Can't believe the sound you get from such a compact unit! Judging by the photos it really kills geese, too. :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Northern skies,you should re-think your new name as I too hunted with you last spring,"falling skies" comes to mind... :wink: I bumped into Matt at our motel last april in SoDak,I was invited to hunt with a pro-staffer from avery (won't mention his name) I met at a local DU banquet earlier that month,turned out he did'nt show and his guide was over booked and left me hangin,then Matt came along the next morning,extended an invite for the afternoon shoot,glad we met as it was one-of-the-best shoots I've been on,of course it helped to have a major weather event coming from the south that put 1000's upon 1000's of birds into our area on top on the flocks already in the area,we watched from our motel having lunch as the clear 60 degree day became cloudy with a 30mph wind coming from the south,the temps dropped to the mid 40's and around 3pm,wave after wave of snows came piling in from the south,8" to 12"s of snow was perdicted by morning and the birds were on the move,so we had to scamble to get to the field,by the time we got there,the 4 guys that stayed had birds working the spread and as we approached the shelter belt near their spread,they had birds falling,we had to park our rigs about a mile away,there were so many geese in the area my entire truck was splattered with runney goose poop acented with wheat kerrels.

It was non-stop action,just enough down time to reload or dig out extra ammo and retrieve dead birds.I must say these guys have it figured out and Matt not only takes good "hand signals" but can throw a dead goose and roll a cripple with it better than anyone I've seen,thanx again Matt,might be calling ya soon for the early season.

Tim Peterson
Hevi Shot Pro-Staff
Hugo,Mn


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks guys I am looking forward to being a active site member here. Wow Tim you sure have a good memory but I guess days like that are hard to forget.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah,those days are hard to forget,I still have more pics for ya,so we'll have to hookup soon,got a line on a sweet cornfield? I also got drawn again for SoDak,how about you? or are ya hunting NoDak?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Looks like a nice product. I'm sure you guys are good guys and all but I can remember when this site was made up of a bunch of guys who believed in freelancing, and supported freelance hunting.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> Looks like a nice product. I'm sure you guys are good guys and all but I can remember when this site was made up of a bunch of guys who believed in freelancing, and supported freelance hunting.


Indeed the product looks promising. 
And kudos Mr.USA for the mature and valid point in regards to "freelance hunting". It is unfortunate that the time honoured traditions of hunting hard and earning a respectful, humbling personal connection to nature is gradually being cast aside. Its appaling that some hunt for sole purpose of bragging rights, its often the arm chair hunters that are worried about killing more birds than their friends on a trip rather than enjoying the experience with them. I suppose its the burden of change...but keep up the freelance hunting USA your getting the honest experience...but if you try that box let us know how it works out.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

I feel I should respond with my .02,and maybe we should start up a new thread as to not "brow beat our newest sponsor" as we all know times have changed and money and time are tight,I don't know about you guys but my wages have dropped about 30k in the last 4 years and I'm working more to make ends meet as are my hunting friends,the days of taking a week or longer off to hunt or fish are know longer,so with that said folks that love our sport and only have a couple of weekends to get out and chase have limited opprotunities and having someone to contact who has all the tools to make the experience a great is very useful,whether you and your bodies jump in together and go solo and meet new folks,its all fun and great enjoyment,nothing is taken away whether your on your own or have someone scout,lock the field up and sure you can still help with the dekes,and other chores.

Tim


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

> nothing is taken away whether your on your own or have someone scout,lock the field up and sure you can still help with the dekes,and other chores.


Nope the only thing thats different is. its shooting, not hunting.

Guided hunts are for those who *pay *for the "bragging rights" not earn them.


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

The Squawk Box was designed for both the freelance hunter and guides. I feel you guys are being a little hard on people who choose to use a guide service. I do understand your point of view but alot of my clients do not hunt for the bragging rights. We have many groups each year that are made up of older gentleman who love waterfowling but cant physically Handel setting up all the decoys needed for snow goose hunting. We also have alot of father and son groups that dont want to buy,store and manage all the equipment needed for snow goose hunting. And there are always a few guys who just want to try hunting with 1500 sillosocks and deadlys before they go and buy there own or people who have never hunted snow geese and want to try it out. There are many reasons to go on a guided hunt and 95% of my clients are not in the field to get bragging rights they are there to enjoy quality time with friends, family and other people who share there passion for waterfowl hunting.


----------

